# Grizzly vs. Laguna



## sbmarkussen (Jan 24, 2012)

In the lower price range of professional cabinet saws these are the two saws that i am kinda leaning toward. Was wondering if anyone out there has had some first hand experience with these saws or manufacturers. ive owned some Grizzly stuff before but never a Grizzly TS. They seem like good values for only 1500 bucks or so, what do you guys think. 


G1023RLX 10" 3 HP 220V Cabinet Left-Tilting Table http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-3...e-Saw/G1023RLX


Platinum Series Tablesaw Left-tilt w/ T-square http://www.lagunatools.com/99-FREIGH...saw-platinumlt


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have no experience with Laguna tools. I do own a Grizzly TS though. Mine is the G0715P and I can say I am extremely happy with it!!


BTW, your second link dosnt work.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

sbmarkussen said:


> In the lower price range of professional cabinet saws these are the two saws that i am kinda leaning toward. Was wondering if anyone out there has had some first hand experience with these saws or manufacturers. ive owned some Grizzly stuff before but never a Grizzly TS. They seem like good values for only 1500 bucks or so, what do you guys think.
> 
> 
> G1023RLX 10" 3 HP 220V Cabinet Left-Tilting Table http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-3...e-Saw/G1023RLX
> ...


I've got nearly the identical Grizzly saw that's in your link. I think mine is a G1023SLX, with the router table built into the right table wing). 

Grizzly positives::thumbsup:

Lots of pounds for the dollar, definately a heavy duty saw with power to spare @ 3HP 220V.

Runs out very smooth.

Cranks up and down and bevels easily and stays there once the lock knobs are tightened.

The standard Shop Fox fence is accurate using the cross hairs and stays accurate once calibrated.

It is holding up well after three years.

Grizzly negatives::thumbdown:

Arbor nut is threaded too tight and is somewhat difficult when changing blades.

The fence is very heavy and I don't like the plastic fence face. I replace mine with hard maple which is far superior.

The miter guage mine came with in JUNK.


I cannot comment on the Laguna as I've never used one 

Bret


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Bret maybe this will work*

Not a machinist but I wonder if some valve grinding compound on the threads and run the nut back and forth would "lap" the arbor enough to make the nut work easier....OR
order another nut or 2, you can always use a spare, and see if either works any better? :blink: bill


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

SEVERAL people have warned me about Laguna lack of customer service. 

I have used a very well maintained Laguna band saw that would probably serve better as a boat anchor. 

On the other hand I love my Grizzly band saw and Jointer/planer. Their customer service is superb. There were little things that needed attention. (I could have lived with the problem for 20 years w/o a problem.) Grizzly went way beyond normal customer service to solve the annoyance and make me happy.


----------



## Asbestos (Feb 16, 2012)

I have the owned the Laguna left tilt platinum table saw for three years and could not be happier. Arbor alignment was perfect from the factory - no way I could have improved on it. Motor has never bogged down in 2" stock. Raise/lower mechanisms are smooth as can be. I also own a Laguna 16" bandsaw and it runs as well today as the day it arrived 19 years ago. Lastly, I have the 3HP shaper. Am having an issue with it right now, but customer service has been diligent in helping me trouble shoot. I have no complaints, and would recommend Laguna in a heartbeat.


----------

